# Sql komisches Problem



## Swaty (28. November 2010)

Hey, an alle

Kann mir irgendjemand bei diesem problem helfen was ich machen kann wenn diese Fehler meldung
kommt?

TITLE: SQL Server-Setupfehler.
------------------------------

Der folgende SQL Server-Setupfehler ist aufgetreten:

Invoke oder BeginInvoke kann für ein Steuerelement erst aufgerufen werden, wenn das Fensterhandle erstellt wurde..

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------

das kommt immer wen ich sql starten will :S
und dann wenn ich das noch einmal starte geht das aber dann steht
beim installieren der fehler: computer muss neu gestartet werden dann
start ich den neu und es kommt genau das selbe wieder :S

kann mir jemdan von euch dabei helfen?

MfG Swaty


----------



## timestamp (28. November 2010)

Was machst du denn, dass diese Fehlermeldung auftaucht?


----------



## swaty (28. November 2010)

ich starte sql einfach ganz normal


----------



## Nico Graichen (28. November 2010)

Wie du startest Sql?
Erstmal ist Sql ein Sprache und kann nicht gestartet werden! 

Wir sind hier beim Sql Server, richtig?
Zu dem kommt die Meldung beim Setup. Ich hatte das Problem auch diverse Mal. Nachdem ich die Meldung bestätigt hatte und den Schritt erneut ausgeführt hab (manchmal auch mehrfach) wurde der Sql Server installiert.

Das der Rechner neugestartet werden muss, ist kein Fehler. Diese Meldung kommt, wenn das Setup Komponenten installiert, die einen Neustart erfordern, bevor sie vom eigentlichen Setup und der zu installierenden Anwendung genutz werden können


----------



## Swaty (28. November 2010)

ja die meldung beim Sql Setup kommt beim setupt aber wenn ich dann neu starte kommt genau das
selbe wieder ich hab das jetzt schon mindestens 10 mal gemacht mit neu starten und so
das klappt einfach nicht


----------

